# Memery clock mode ??



## joeitalo (Nov 27, 2007)

I am pretty sure I have got my new system working properly and now I would like to see if I can give it a little boost. I am not sure at all what I am doing however I have tried overclocking the cpu before and suceeded to getting it up a little and then already existing problems got worst. I have since replaced the board and memory. so My Question is: First, I have EVGA 780 SLI MB Q6600 dual quad proc. and 2 2x2048-6400 memory strips.I am not sure were to set the Mem clock mode . I know that auto wont let me go over 2.4 unless there is another setting I have to change:4-dontkno. DO I set it at linked. You Guys have done this with me before I crashed and burnt but I did forget and I would apreciate your help one more time. By the way If any one remembers The case: I crased and burnt due to a bad board that I my have ruined myself during instalation. cocked mem stick was one of my mistakes and no static protection was most likely the other..Thanks again Joi


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

First of all, check your RAM SPD in CPU-Z to see what timings it can allow at the rated voltage. Set those exactly as supported.

To better control RAM speed when overclocking, enter the BIOS by pressing Delete at POST, in the BIOS go to Advanced Chipset > FSB & Memory Config > FSB -Memory Clock Mode - choose "Unlinked". That will keep the RAM bus running at the same specifications even when you overclock the CPU further. 

Have a thorough read of overclocking guides before you start though, the more, the better.


----------

